# Barbarian Solo T6 Speedrifts extreme fast (<1:30 min) - S3 - Live 2.2.0



## ReaLBashman (18. April 2015)

Hey Leute,
 
ich habe meinen alten Speedrift-Build für T6 etwas angepasst, da die Morticks ja aus dem Spiel entfernt wurden. Mit dem neuen Build sind damit Runs in <1:30 Minuten drin.
 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WejNs9Fp8_g
 
Solltet ihr gefallen an dem Build haben lasst gerne eine positive Bewertung bei Diablofans / Youtube da.
 
Diablofans-Link:
T6 Solo Speedrift Barb Build extreme fast (1:25) - video inside - Barbarian - Diablo III Builds - Diablo Fans
 
 
 
Grüße
 
Bashman


----------

